# Best Small Stump grinders



## sal b (Sep 27, 2006)

looking to buy a small grinder has anyone heard anything about the Powertec 20hp Kohler hydrostatic drive grinder $6200. A big grinder is not an option $$$. Plus need one to get in tight spots in city NY or backyards. Also looked at the husqvarna grinder $3500 has anyone used one of those.


----------



## hornett22 (Sep 27, 2006)

*i have the husqvarna one.*

i use it all the time.i love it.i did switch it over to green teeth though.don't let them sell you the deep dish teeth though.they work ok but the shallow would work better.


----------



## hornett22 (Sep 27, 2006)

*buy the husky one on ebay ...........*

from the place in shaumburg illinois.much cheaper,fast shipping, and no sales tax.


----------



## GlennG (Sep 28, 2006)

That is similar to the grinder I use. Definatley get the hydrostatic/ self propelled version. There are many makes of similar grinders. Rayco, Powertek, Beeline ( sunrise concepts) . I really like this style of grinder. There is a learning curve but once mastered you will smoke any one using a Vermeer SC252. These grinders accell in ground speed , tight quarters. I can remove a 48" maple in 15 minutes, a 20" stump in 2 minutes and a 10 in stump in 20 seconds. I`ve been using the machine for a few years and I see no need to go bigger. If stumps are bigger than 48" I sub it out. I make most of my bounty doing tree work but owning the grinder lets me offer the whole package and that gets me the bid in most cases. 

These grinders store in small spaces, require little maintenence and can fit in the back of the chip truck , so no extra trailer / vehicle is required. If your a one man show its great. If you have employees running the equipment its a different story. The learning curve takes a bit before you get from frustration to production. I like my machine alot 20hp hydrostatic. 

here is a pic of my one man show
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=15682&d=1093654483


----------



## GlennG (Sep 28, 2006)

Heres what ya want Sal

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rayco-RG20-HD-S...1QQihZ016QQcategoryZ63924QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stumper (Sep 28, 2006)

If a person can have only one the small walkbehinds are the class to have. I have a Rayco RG12-As GlenG said -it will smoke the small hydaulic machines.


----------



## sal b (Sep 28, 2006)

hornett22 said:


> i use it all the time.i love it.i did switch it over to green teeth though.don't let them sell you the deep dish teeth though.they work ok but the shallow would work better.


 green teeth could you tell me whats the difference. why do shallow teeth work better. I work for tree company and getting grinder to make some cash after work and on weekends. My knowledge on stump grinders is limited and want to get it right when i buy machine. Its a lot of money for me that said i want to buy a quality machine. I am in NY does $6200 sound high for NY


----------



## Stumper (Sep 29, 2006)

$6200 for a new 20hp with Hydro drive? Sounds reasonable for anywhere. -Used machines can be found much cheaper...but they are used.


----------



## jmack (Sep 29, 2006)

sal b said:


> green teeth could you tell me whats the difference. why do shallow teeth work better. I work for tree company and getting grinder to make some cash after work and on weekends. My knowledge on stump grinders is limited and want to get it right when i buy machine. Its a lot of money for me that said i want to buy a quality machine. I am in NY does $6200 sound high for NY


you go sal!


----------



## km stumps (Oct 8, 2006)

*multi tip stump grinder wheel*

hi does any one use multi tip stump cutter wheel and teeth , as we are going to fit one to our vemeer sc252 machine , i have some cnflicting info does any one use the out there.


----------



## Cornubia06 (Oct 8, 2006)

http://www.alpinemagnum.com/


----------



## hornett22 (Oct 16, 2006)

*the deep dish teeth are better for soft wood like .......*

pine and willow supposedly.they recommend the deep ones but the shallow ones seem to work better and not bog the machine down as much.i'd run the stock teeth till they are dull and have them sharpened by a sharpening service and keep them as spares.green teeth are just easier to change out and cheeper in the long run.


----------



## JayD (Oct 17, 2006)

Rayco mini workforce is a fine machine,we have one and it handles everything we throw at it.
All The Best


----------



## ShermanC (Mar 12, 2014)

GlennG said:


> That is similar to the grinder I use. Definatley get the hydrostatic/ self propelled version. There are many makes of similar grinders. Rayco, Powertek, Beeline ( sunrise concepts) . I really like this style of grinder. There is a learning curve but once mastered you will smoke any one using a Vermeer SC252. These grinders accell in ground speed , tight quarters. I can remove a 48" maple in 15 minutes, a 20" stump in 2 minutes and a 10 in stump in 20 seconds. I`ve been using the machine for a few years and I see no need to go bigger. If stumps are bigger than 48" I sub it out. I make most of my bounty doing tree work but owning the grinder lets me offer the whole package and that gets me the bid in most cases.
> 
> Fast forward to March 2014
> In 7 hours using my Beeline SP-13 and Husky SG-13 we ground 43 pasture stumps yesterday, for us a record production day. The Beeline ran first in class and top breed all day long. The Husky weighs 250 and by the end of the session weighed a ton to pull up the slope and we tack a hill rather than try to pull direct. Today the last 10-12 in this project of 135 stumps will be done. Then we will do oil change and rotate the Green #500 teeth and clean the air filters. This project was guessed at by the customer at 40-50 stumps but we did a measured count the third day of the job progress so we would know what we were in for. The customer is very pleased and we are physically in shape for a lot more work and service to The Lord, for He provides for our every need.


----------



## beastmaster (Mar 12, 2014)

I recently bought a use, but with really low hours husqavara stump grinder. It's a nice little machine for what it is, but kind of under powered with a 13 hp honda. I got a really good deal, otherwise I wouldn't of gotten it. For 6500.00 you should look at the biggist no frills stump grinder you can find, I use to have a little david stump grinder and it was small but mighty. I did some big stumps with it. It'd work your though.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 12, 2014)

Put your 'Man-Suit on and get a Dosko,,http://www.dosko.com/stump_grinders.asp
Jeff,


----------



## mckeetree (Mar 13, 2014)

jefflovstrom said:


> Put your 'Man-Suit on and get a Dosko,,http://www.dosko.com/stump_grinders.asp
> Jeff,



An eighteen wheeler couldn't haul all those Dosko's we went through. But, believe it or not, our used ones brought pretty good money.


----------



## Toddppm (Mar 13, 2014)

GlennG said:


> That is similar to the grinder I use. Definatley get the hydrostatic/ self propelled version. There are many makes of similar grinders. Rayco, Powertek, Beeline ( sunrise concepts) . I really like this style of grinder. There is a learning curve but once mastered you will smoke any one using a Vermeer SC252. These grinders accell in ground speed , tight quarters. I can remove a 48" maple in 15 minutes, a 20" stump in 2 minutes and a 10 in stump in 20 seconds. I`ve been using the machine for a few years and I see no need to go bigger. If stumps are bigger than 48" I sub it out. I make most of my bounty doing tree work but owning the grinder lets me offer the whole package and that gets me the bid in most cases.



Classic 4 ft. Maple in 15 minutes, 20" in 2 minutes, 10" in 2 seconds!!!!


----------

